# Интернет > В помощь вебмастеру >  Помогите поднять субдомен

## mikai

Имеется домашний веб-сервер для небольшого кол-ва людей, на котором
установлен xampp (всё-в-одном (Apache, mySQL, PHPmyAdmin, Filezilla...)).
Всё делалось на коленке, без особых знаний. На сервере стоит простенький сайт (http://мой_сайт.com) и форум (http://мой_сайт.com/forum/).
Назрела необходимость создать ещё пару тематических сайтов и форум.
Хочется всё разместить в поддоменах, т.е. создать субдомены вида, типа:
сайт1.мой_сайт.com, сайт2.мой_сайт.com

Подскажите как это реализовать (на базе того же xampp)?

И ещё: ведь можно настроить DNS (есть достум к DNS у хостера) разным
веб-адресам на один IP?

----------


## b2error_cl

> На сервере стоит простенький сайт (http://мой_сайт.com) и форум (http://мой_сайт.com/forum/).
> Назрела необходимость создать ещё пару тематических сайтов и форум.
> Хочется всё разместить в поддоменах, т.е. создать субдомены вида, типа:
> сайт1.мой_сайт.com, сайт2.мой_сайт.com


По тому же принципу что и форум стоит. В phpmyadmin добавляешь новую базу+пользователя. В папке вебсервера создаешь папку СУБДОМЕН.
Заливаешь в нее скрипт и инсталишь с параметрами вновь созданной базы+пользователем. Вуаля! Имеешь новый сайт с адресом вида СУБДОМЕН.мой_сайт.com ;)

----------


## mikai

В том то и дело, что не всё так просто...
Надо ещё что-то править в Апаче...

----------


## sv63rus

Качай Denwer или topServer ... набор php+apache+mysql+perl там в настройках apache посмотри как прописываеца...

----------


## b2error_cl

> Качай Denwer или topServer ... набор php+apache+mysql+perl там в настройках apache посмотри как прописываеца...


Тоже как вариант годится

----------

